

just occured to me - almost everybody do at least one startup per life - rustartup

The start up that almost one do at least once per life is FAMILY:<p>-- starting with a low budget and wild emotions
-- aiming at growth and public purpose
-- changing its course as life goes on
-- always focused on whats critical
-- totally commited<p>No less than 2 co founders needed :)
======
epi0Bauqu
I was thinking about this analogy this weekend because my niece was over. It
sure seems like having a toddler is certainly on par in terms of work with
doing a startup.

